# Jamestown Reservoir



## SDATVER (Jan 1, 2008)

What kind of moisture have you guys got up in Jamestown this year. Are they gonna be opening up the reservoir this year or is it already open? Just kinda of curious what the james river is gonna be like this year in Northern SD.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think your going to have all the water you want. Last week-end we had 17 inches of snow here in Jamestown, and about the same up by Devils Lake. It was a very wet snow and contained about two inches of moisture, maybe slightly more. I think they may be starting to release some. I noticed it's open below the dam and has good current where people are fishing.


----------

